# Sprawy forum >  objawy i skutki przedwakowan lekow: na nadcisnienie, na uspokojenie, nasennych, przec

## kris1042

objawy i skutki przedwakowan lekow: na nadcisnienie, na uspokojenie, nasennych, przeciwbólowych. Jak sie nazywają najbardziej znane leki, z tych wymienionych wczesniej?
Czy przedawkowanie tych lekow może grozić śmiercią? W jaki sposób organizm sie broni po przedawkowaniu i czy wogole to robi? Jestem ciekawy odpowiedzi. Temat wydaje mi się interesujący. Chce wszystkim odradzić, którzy mają zamiar celowo przedawkować leki. Myśle, że jak przeczytaja wypowiedzi od specjalisty, zrozumieja ze nie warto. Proszę o wyczerpującą wypowiedz

----------


## gosiaak91

Jest pełno takich leków jak wymieniłeś. Każdy lek ma ulotkę, w której są napisane skutki jego przedawkowania w dość obszerny i zrozumiały sposób. Organizm może się bronić powodując wymioty czy biegunkę.

----------


## seba2904

Witam
Mam pytanie co sie moze stać jeśli przedawkuje lek na nadciśnienie o nazwie Egiramlon 5+5mg?
Mój znajomy zażywa taki lek codziennie po jednej tabletce, ale po tym jak rozstał się z narzeczona tocoraz czesciej wspomina ze wezmie sporą ilosc tego leku. A Ja juz nie bardzo wiem jak mu pomoc bo on o wizycie u psychologa to nie chce słyszeć.

----------


## TomaszK

Proszę o przeniesienie tematu.
Nie są to sprawy forum.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba2904

Niby gdzie mam przeniesc? Zapytałem jakie skutki moga byc po przedawkowaniu leku egiramlon

----------

